# land speeders



## nik0 (Dec 30, 2006)

if a land speeder is imobilised it is destroyed right

so can my techmarine fix it because it has been imbolised?


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

On 40kForums I noticed someone answered your question with a "yes" for 6 inches or less in the movement phase and "no" for more than 6". I've never heard of this but maybe someone with a BBB can let us know? As far as I knew, a crashed skimmer without vectored engines or the like was destroyed, but then I'm still getting used to 4th ed.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Skimmers, when recieving an immobilised result, either become immobilised if last turn they moved less than 6", or explode if they travelled more. It represents the fact that while it's fairly easy to drop a speed straight downwith a left-side repulsor field blown off, except when you're going at several hundred kilometres per hour. Vectored engines just let you survive no matter how fast you were going, as I recall.


----------



## nik0 (Dec 30, 2006)

you cant give land spedders vectored engines can you?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Given that it's not even an option for the same _race_ as any that use Land Speeders, no.


----------



## nik0 (Dec 30, 2006)

okedokey


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I checked the rules and it says (page 67 in the little one) if a skimmer has moved less than six inches it just crashes, more and it's destroyed. It's also destroyed if it's immobilised over difficult or impassible terrain.

The book says they remain immobilised and block LOS for the rest of the game, so I assume a techpriest could not fix it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

an immobilised vechile blocks LOD for the rest of the game. Of course a techpriest could fix it if it was immobilised rather than destroyed.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The rules make it sound like a techmarine could get it flying again. I'd think it'd be a little tough for a techmarine to make a battlefield repair in such a short amount of time to get a speeder back in the air though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Provided he spent a full turn doing nothing while in base to base contact, the power of the Machine God may indeed restore the speeder.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The odds of him making a successful repair are one in six, half those of an Oork hitting something with a Shoota. I feel those are pretty appropriate as a representation of the vehicle having taken the sort of damage the Tech can fix.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is what servitors are for. NOTE: I didn't say whether or not they were worth the points, just what they are for.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i like techmarines, i dont think you see enough of them. If i were to do marines i'd definately have one. On a bike with full servo he's going to be a pretty solid combat machine.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Skimmers, when recieving an immobilised result, either become immobilised if last turn they moved less than 6", or explode if they travelled more. It represents the fact that while it's fairly easy to drop a speed straight downwith a left-side repulsor field blown off, except when you're going at several hundred kilometres per hour.


A Landspeeders max speed is double that of a running man in 40k... Barely 35-40mph. Moving more than 6" a turn is little more than jogging speed. After they screwed with movement none of it makes any sense anymore. Now 2nd edition had proper movement :roll: 

(slightly off topic :lol: )


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

but it would be a crappy game if speeders moved 40" a turn. 2nd edition was poo, face up to it and move on


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course it would be crap if they moved 40" a turn. But when someone says they move 200kph and they don't (at least on the tabletop :wink: ), i'll say  .

Anyway, I just read your post about how movement in 4th isn't as good as in 2nd so you can shut your flappin' trap! :lol:


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

In the previous Eldar codex, Vypers counted as fast and jetbike. So you move 24" in movement then get the Jetbike 6" assault move.

Of course, you can't shoot, but still. That's some nasty movement.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahhh...but second ed. had Overwatch.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Which was stupid. Overwatch must have, ironically, had no overwatch whatsoever in the 'making the rule make sense' phase. 

"Okay, guys, this game is supposed to represent simultaneous combat through sequential turns. Now let's make a rule that only makes sense in sequential combat!"

Not only that, but overwatch was crap and possibly the second biggest contributor to the unbearable slowness of the game after looking up of everything you ever did every turn because it's never in the one book.

24" of movement on a Land Speeder is not, and never will, represent them moving directly forwards at the maximum speed. It is representative of them following the terrain, avoiding incoming fire, moving into attack positions, and all that. Even superhuman wariors probably can't do that at full speed, and even if they did they'd have a displacement per hour that' much lower as a result.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't say it does represent their maximum speed. I said it's their maximum speed on the tabletop :wink: 

My point was that their crashing after an immobalising hit doesn't represent losing control at 200kph  

Anyway overwatch was great. Remember the Hive Tyrant sniper Jiggy. Used to rip Vypers apart. With a -2 to hit mod, it still hit on a 2+, muhaha. Oh and was the hardest thing in the game in a fair fight (no banshee exarchs included  ). 

Maybe a new thread for this


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so him having 2 boneswords and being 25 feet tall was fair  now if my banshee exarch's were that big, you'd have been worried 

Thats why overwatch was POO. still hitting on a 2+ when thing was supposed to be hard to hit. It mad the game very defensive. Whoever comes out of cover first takes the first hits, so both players sit there and hide/overwatch the majority of there army. Its the same in necro, if players wanna be gay about it. mixed gangs are much more fun to play with and against, but theres still the muppets with 12 lasguns/boltguns that stick there whole gand on overwatch.


----------

